# Buffer overrun detected!



## Cracks (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,
ich erhalte den oben genannten Fehlerr, wenn ich zum Beispiel in "Arbeisplatz" will.

Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

Buffer overrun detected

Program: C:\Windows\explorer.exe

Was ist das für in Fehler?
Bitte um schnelle Hilfe, ist nämlich wichtig


----------



## Thomas Kuse (13. Oktober 2003)

Typischer Windows Fehler!

Mir fehlt:

Eine Beschreibung zu Deinem Betriebssystem
Eine Beschreibung zu Deinem Problem
Eine Zeitangabe wie lange das Problem schon existiert
Ein Grund warum dass hier ins Programmier-Forum verschoben wurde

Dir fehlt:

eine Windows-Datei
ein Treiber
ein Virenprogramm
ein Registry-Eintrag
die richtige Version der C++ Runtime Bibliothek
ein ordentliches Betriebssystem
oder die Übersicht über installierte Software

Es ist garantiert kein Compiler-Fehler =) !


----------



## Vaethischist (13. Oktober 2003)

Dazu brauchts glaube ich keine eingehenden Informationen. EIn bißchen googlen hätte auch schon geholfen: Du hast Dir mit einiger Sicherheit einen Virus (o.ä.) eingefangen... Was man dagegen machen kann, muß ich ja wohl net extra erzählen, oder?


----------



## Cracks (13. Oktober 2003)

Ja, hatte dann auch bei google nachgeschaut, es ist ein Virus, und den hat ad-aware gefunden, und beseitigt


----------



## chibisuke (15. Oktober 2003)

*tot umfall*
äh... Adware scanner != virenscanner

Ad-Aware ist ein s.G. Adware scanner, das heißt er stöbert adware, (softwaremodule die in anderer software enthalten sind, die deinen rechner aussionieren, und meist werbung anzeigen) auf

ein virenscanner hingegen stöbert viren auf.. und Ad-Aware ist mit sicherheit kein Virenscanner


----------

